# [solved]error calling unlink in "GLOBAL"

## Yonathan

ich bekomme neuerdings,  warum auch immer, beim booten obenstehende fehlermeldung.

des weiteren folgen diese fehler:

action_compat: unlinking "vcs#zahl" no file or directory

action_compat: unlinking "vcsa#zahl" no file or directory

die zahlen variieren von 3-12 und es treten durchaus mehrere dieser meldungen auf. hat jemand eine idee??? kann man die nachrichten irgendwo nachlesen?

lg. 

yona

----------

## max1mo

es liegt am kernel

----------

## Anarcho

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Bisher ignorier ich es einfach, läuft ja alles. 

Aber ein Grund wäre schon interessant.

----------

## luchs99

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Bisher ignorier ich es einfach, läuft ja alles. 
> 
> Aber ein Grund wäre schon interessant.

 

Vermutlich hast Du sowohl devfs am laufen und auch udev aktiviert. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch, bis ich "richtig" auf udev umgestellt habe. http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Udev hat mir bei der Umstellung sehr geholfen.  Bei solchen Umstellungen sollte ein Backup selbstverständlich sein.

Gruss

luchs

----------

## Anarcho

Das kann in der tat sein, wobei ich meine das ich udev wieder deinstalliert habe wegen vmware.

Aber ich werde das wenn ich zuhause bin mal checken. 

Schonmal danke für den Tipp.

----------

## Yonathan

wüsste nicht, dass bei mir was mit udev läuft O_o

wo kann ich das feststellen?

----------

## Anarcho

mit 

ps aux | grep udev

bzw. 

ps aux | grep devfsd

Wenn 1. dann ja, wenn 2. dann nein

----------

## Yonathan

schau an, schau an...

habe es doch drauf 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# ps aux |grep udev
> 
> root       788  0.0  0.0   1356   372 ?        S<s  11:39   0:00 udevd
> ...

 

muss wohl mein freund emerged haben, als er auf nen neuen kernel umstellen wollte. den kernel habe ich nicht, jetzt aber udev O_o...

----------

## Anarcho

Hm, 

was mir nur bei dir wundert, das nicht nur udevd sondern auch devfsd laufen. 

Das sollte doch eigentlich nicht der fall sein, oder täusche ich mich da?

Ich werde das aber zuhause auch mal testen.

----------

## Yonathan

offenbar...

aber ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich das ändern kann  :Sad: 

wenn ich das eben richtig gesehen habe, dann habe ich auch zwei kernell drauf...

einer, der jetzt laufende, ist 2.6.9-r13

der andere ist 2.6.10-r4

mit dem 10er gab es aber probs mit x und kde, darum läuft der 9er noch

----------

## Anarcho

Es gibt einen Boot-paramter welcher unter gentoo udev deaktivieren soll,

ich glaube es war 

gentoo=noudev

aber ich weiss ja nicht ob du udev überhaupt deaktivieren willst.

Ich würde es gerne nutzen, jedoch macht ja vmware probleme...

Vielleicht bringt da die 5er Release Besserung!

----------

## Yonathan

habe mir grade nen neuen kernell gebaut.

nen 2.6.11-gentoo-r4

da ist udev ja schon automatisch drin. ichi will sogar ganz auf udev umsteigen, weil meine usb-ports net funzen. das system reagiert überhaupt nicht drauf, wenn ich was in einen der ports einstecke, weder mit hot- noch coldplug noch sonst was. mein freund meinte, es läge am 9er kernel. gut, nehme ich also nen neuen...

jetzt ist der kernel gebaut und soweit fertig, nun habe ich ein boot-problem.

----------

## Yonathan

@arachno

habe mal das gentoo=noudev eingetragen, aber es bringt nix. die fehler tauchen immernoch auf  :Sad: 

trotzdem danke

----------

## andi_s

ich hatte auch mal unlink fehler und bin sie so losgeworden:

1. devfs im kernel deaktivieren und neu kompilieren

2. #emerge udev

3. #emerge -C devfsd

4. #rebootLast edited by andi_s on Wed Mar 30, 2005 9:30 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Anarcho

Ich hatte tatsächlich auch noch beides drauf

und ein 

emerge -C udev

hat auch den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht. Liegt also tatsächlich an udev und devfs

----------

## Yonathan

hmm...

aber ihc brauche udev für den neuen kernel und wenn ich devfs rausschmeiße, dann muss ich doch das ganze system umstricken oder nicht???

ich hoffe ja, dass ich das nochmal irgendwann auf die reihe bekomme...

----------

## andi_s

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber ihc brauche udev für den neuen kernel und wenn ich devfs rausschmeiße, dann muss ich doch das ganze system umstricken oder nicht???
> 
> 

 

nein, ich musste nix weiter machen als oben beschrieben...

(wenn du ne dvb-karte hast, dann musst du noch ein paar regeln dafuer erstellen, aber das system selbst sollte problemlos mit udev laufen)

machs einfach! (falls du angst hast das etwas schief geht, dann solltest du vorher ein backup machen...)

 - ich gehe jedenfalls davon aus, dass du danach den thread auf "geloest" setzen kannst.

----------

## Yonathan

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge -C devfs
> 
> --- Couldn't find devfs to unmerge.
> 
> >>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

 

ok... habe udev emerged

und den 2ten schritt siehst du ja da.

werde nun mal rebooten....

[edit] jetzt bekomme ich sogar irgendeinen mountfehler, der war aber zu schnell weg, als dass ich ihn lesen und merken konnte  :Sad: 

die unlink-fehler sind weg, aber die anderen fehler sind noch da  :Sad: 

----------

## andi_s

sorry,

#emerge -C devfsd

muss es heissen... (habs jetzt korrigiert)

was die anderen fehlermeldungen angeht habe ich k.a., aber mit

#dmesg |less

kannst du in ruhe alles lesen... und ggf. dann hier in den foren nach den fehlermeldungen suchen und evtl. einen neuen thread eroeffnen - das unlink problem ist ja scheinbar geloest... devfsd solltest du jedenfalls noch unemergen, evtl. sind dann ja auch die anderen fehlermeldungen weg...Last edited by andi_s on Wed Mar 30, 2005 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yonathan

alles klar  :Smile: 

vielen dank.

das mount-problem hat sich schon erledigt.

wie das mit den anderen fehlern ist, weiß ich noch nicht.

die sind bislang doch immer wieder aufgetaucht und zwar beide sorten, wie im ersten post beschrieben. hoffe, das ist nun vorbei O_o

lg. yona

----------

## andi_s

siehe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-300803-highlight-actioncompat+unlinking+vcs+directory.html

scheinbar hast du devfs nicht aus dem kernel rausgenommen (oder es lag daran das du devfsd noch installiert hattest) 

nun aber ein (geloest) hinter den titel und gut...   :Smile: 

----------

## Yonathan

wenn ich ein emerge -C devfsd mache, dann muss ich auch das komplette system auf udev umstellen.

dazu  müsste ich das howto bei wikipedia benutzen.

ich habe jetzt einfach ein emerge -C udev und ein emerge devfsd gemacht. nun sind die fehler auch weg und ich habe kein problem mehr mit fehlern  :Wink: 

ich werde mir mal das wiki-howto anschauen und dann mein system komplett auf udev umstellen. mein neuer kernel arbeitet damit nurnoch.

wo im kernel kann man devfsd deaktivieren??? habe den jetzt 2x durchsucht, aber nix gefunden  :Sad: 

trotzdem danke.

yona

----------

## tgurr

Das findest du hier (dort wo OBSOLETE steht  :Wink: ): 

```

File systems --->

  Pseudo Filesystems --->

    [*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

      [ ]   Automatically mount at boot
```

Mehr Infos dazu gibts auch hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

----------

